# Son dưỡng dior có mấy màu ? Son dưỡng dior màu nào đẹp ?



## thuypham (6/6/18)

*Luôn nổi bật chả kém cạnh gì son Chanel hay son YSL, son Dior giúp nàng trở nên sang trọng và quý phái từ bao bì tới chất son bên trong. Nếu bạn đang phân vân không biết Son dưỡng dior có mấy màu ? Son dưỡng dior màu nào đẹp ? thì hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay nhé!*

*Son dưỡng dior có mấy màu ?*

*

*
_Son dưỡng dior có mấy màu ?_​
Son dưỡng dior khá đa dạng về màu sắc nhưng chủ yếu là gồm các tone màu như: nude, hồng, cam, tím và những thỏi son mang màu xanh độc đáo cho bạn khá nhiều lựa chọn màu son phù hợp với làn da và cách trang điểm của mình nên bạn đừng quá lo lắng khi lựa chọn son dưỡng dior nhé!

*Son dưỡng dior màu nào đẹp ?*
Nói về son dưỡng môi dior người ta không thể không nhắc tới dòng son dưỡng có màu đình đám nhất của Dior mang tên Addict Lip Glow. Dòng son dưỡng có màu này có ưu điểm là độ dưỡng ẩm rất tốt, không tạo cảm giác bết dính nặng môi, lại khiến đôi môi ửng hồng rất tự nhiên. Đặc biệt hơn, màu son lên môi từng người không giống nhau, bởi nó phụ thuộc vào nhiệt độ cơ thể và độ pH trên da môi của từng cô gái.

_

_
_Màu Holo Pink và Holo Purple đang làm mê đắm mọi cô gái 2018_​
Ban đầu son dưỡng Dior – Addict Lip Glow chỉ có 4 màu, nhưng năm nay, các fan hâm mộ của Lip Glow đã có thêm 6 lựa chọn mới với những màu son HOT TREND năm 2018 càng làm nức lòng các fan nữ.

Nếu bạn vẫn chưa biết năm 2018 này son dưỡng dior màu nào đẹp nhất thì đây chính là những lựa chọn son dưỡng bạn nên tham khảo đấy:

So với phiên bản gốc thì phiên bản son dưỡng mới ra mắt năm 2018 cũng có bóng nhẹ và dạng màu trong suốt nhưng ở mỗi màu mới lại có một sự khác biệt mới.

*1. Son dưỡng Dior – Addict Lip Glow màu hồng Ultra-Pink*
Ultra-Pink là son dưỡng có màu hồng tươi, lì và giữ ẩm tốt cho môi. Có bóng nhẹ nhưng khi apply lên môi thì không hề bóng, đây là một món quà tuyệt vời cho các cô gái trong năm nay bởi so với các tông màu hồng của những phiên bản trước đây thì màu hồng Ultra-Pink cho các nàng tông hồng trẻ trung hơn hẳn.

_

_
_Son dưỡng Dior – Addict Lip Glow màu hồng Ultra-Pink_​
*2. Son dưỡng Dior – Addict Lip Glow màu tím Raspberry*
Màu son tím là một trong những màu son lên ngôi trong năm 2018, sự ra đời của son dưỡng Dior – Addict Lip Glow màu tím Raspberry cũng như một minh chứng cho điều đó. Đặc biệt, khi apply lên môi, màu tím Raspberry sẽ cho đôi mô nàng tông tím hơi ngả hồng, rất dễ kết hợp trong nhiều kiểu trang điểm tự nhiên và vẫn đảm bảo trendy son năm nay nhé!

_

_
_Son dưỡng Dior – Addict Lip Glow màu tím Raspberry_​
Nhìn chung thì màu tím Raspberry phiên bản mới cũng có màu sắc tương đồng như phiên bản cũ nhưng hoàn toàn không bóng cho nàng một phong cách tự nhiên mà vẫn sang trọng và kiêu kì.

Với các cô nàng muốn nổi bật hơn trong những chuyến đi chơi, tiệc tùng,… bên bạn bè, gia đình, người thân yêu thì Dior năm nay cho ra mắt 2 phiên bản son môi lấp lánh nhiều nhũ mới với 2 màu Holo mê đắm.

*3. Son môi lấp lánh nhiều nhũ Dior Holo Pink*

*

*
_Son môi lấp lánh nhiều nhũ Dior Holo Pink_
​Màu Holo Pink là son dưỡng có màu hồng nhẹ nhàng và có ánh nhũ lấp lánh rất điệu đà cho nàng cuốn hút người đối diện thật dễ dàng như kẹo ngọt.

*4. Son môi lấp lánh nhiều nhũ Dior Holo Purple*
Màu Holo Purple là son dưỡng màu tím ánh nhũ và cá tính hơn Holo Pink dành cho những cô nàng có cá tính mạnh mẽ nhưng vẫn đảm bảo vẻ nữ tính và lôi cuốn.

_

_
_Son môi lấp lánh nhiều nhũ Dior Holo Purple_​
Hi vọng với những thông tin từ chúng tôi đã giúp bạn nhận định và lựa chọn được cho mình một màu son Hot Trend để cùng đồng hành trong mùa hè 2018 này.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu (6/11/21)

Nói về son dưỡng môi dior người ta không thể không nhắc tới dòng son dưỡng có màu đình đám nhất của Dior mang tên Addict Lip Glow


----------

